# hello i'm sarah!



## helloimsarah (May 1, 2011)

Hey there :3

  	I'm Sarah, 19 years old, from Germany (Cologne).

  	I'm really into Piercings, Tattoos, everything cute, Tumblr, movies, ...
  	but the most into: MAKE UP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	My favourite brands are Artdeco, MAC and YSL :3
  	I also love Chanel but I don't one anything of it.. (once a Mascara but.. yeah.)

  	I always thought I'm an addict.. until I saw your collections out there!
  	OMG :3 So cool to be here!

  	Loads of love,
  	Sarah


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

Sarah! i love chanel too but don't own much just yet! hopefully i will chat to you in the chanel section!


----------



## laylalovesmac (May 2, 2011)

So nice to have you here with us! I love piercings and tattoos, too. <3


----------



## heart (May 2, 2011)

welcome, sarah.  and yes, this forum can be very humbling (and enabling, haha).  have fun girl!


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 2, 2011)

Welcome Sarah !!!


----------



## helloimsarah (May 2, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## nunu (May 3, 2011)




----------



## bis (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra, Sarah!   Btw, we have a German Release date thread in the European MAC chat forum and we not only talk about the MAC releases there


----------



## Shypo (May 12, 2011)

Hi Sarah!  Welcome to Spektra!!


----------



## Alicehavelock (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome Sarah !!! I also New here


----------



## beautymahrk (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Sarah Im Precious and  new here too....and luv tattoos & piercing too!!!


----------

